# Bike Headlights



## IlluminatingBikr (May 2, 2003)

Does anybody have any suggestions about a bike headlight that is...

<ul type="square"> [*]Easy to attach to handlebars [*]Is fairly inexpensive <$40 [*]Bright enough for late night bike rides [*]Uses standard alkaline AAAA, AAA, or AA batteries [/list] 

All suggestions are greatly appreciated.


----------



## markus_i (May 5, 2003)

Cateye HL-1500 (IIRC), that should be the alkaline version of the 1600. The latter takes 5 NiCd/NiMH (don't mix!) and has a 2.4 halogen bulb with a decent reflector, while the 1500 uses 4 AAs.
But I'd recommend the 1600, a set of rechargeables (>1800 mAh NiMHs e.g.) and an 'intelligent' charger (_not_ the one from Cateye), charging can be done with cells inside the lamp.

Bye
Markus


----------



## Velcro (May 21, 2003)

I highly recommend the Cateye HL-500II Micro Halogen . It's one small, bright little light! Beam is decent, it actually allows you to see instead of letting others see you.







The mounting bracket is tool-free and allows the light to mount above or below the handlebars. It also allows the light to swivel 10 degrees so it's never off-center.






It uses four AA batteries that you replace via a slide carriage. If you do regular nighttime riding I suggest you use rechargeables 'cause it goes through alkalines quite fast. It has an average rating of 4.75 out of 5.00 at Mtbreview.com. Cost is around $15 - $20. You really can't go wrong with it. I'll do a review on it in a couple of days.


Velcro


----------



## socalrunner (May 21, 2003)

If you are looking for an inexpensive headlight I would recommend the Planet Bike 5000x.. It is 3.5 watts and runs on 4aa rechargeables.. You will get around 2 hour burn time. If you can afford it the Niteriders are a much better light but cost much more... 

Planet bike websute

http://www.planetbike.com/headlights.html


----------



## Mark_van_Gorkom (May 22, 2003)

Check out the Cateye EL-300: 5 focussed LEDs, lots of light (more than the average generator/halogen setup I'd say) 30 hours runtime (haven't verified that yet, still haven't bought one).
Having suffered blown bulbs at the most awkward of times,I'm sticking with LEDs: Lupine Spe-Lu (26 LEDs, 4 Watts) for the Recumbent (a *bit* above your budget), a Cateye EL-101 for the Brompton (soon to be upgraded to EL-300) and a Petzl Tikka for extra visibillity. And various rear LEDlights of course.

Mark van Gorkom.


----------



## IlluminatingBikr (May 23, 2003)

It's interesting all of you suggested differnt lights. I have purchased a Cateye HL-1500, and should arrive within a week. I may buy some more of your suggestions. Thanks for all of your help! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif


----------



## Darell (May 23, 2003)

When is somebody going to come out with a fully regulated LED headlight? These claims of 30, 100... hours is just nuts. They're bright for the first couple of hours. Usable for then next ten, and not worth much after that. Waste of batteries! Lately I just strap whatever 2xAA regulated LS-based flashlight I have handy to the handlebars. But I'd sure like to get something in a nicely mounted package that has all the features of my better flashlights.


----------



## yclo (May 23, 2003)




----------



## Darell (May 23, 2003)

Man, that Infinity must be BLINDING! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif No McLux?

Ok, how are you attaching the Lockline to the lights? You're a wild man, YC!


----------



## yclo (May 23, 2003)

Wild? When I get a car I gotta rig some brake/reverse light switches too!

Re: Locline, I just used a piece of kydex bent around the handle bars and a Locline screw attachment, you know the one with the brass ring.


----------



## Darell (May 24, 2003)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif You should see what I'm doing to my poor Rav4EV.

Kydex... that's a great idea! I screwed up my first sheet. I've gotta go pick some more up. Thanks YC.


----------



## Velcro (May 24, 2003)

Mark, welcome to CPF! I see you're from The Netherlands. Always nice too see another Nederlander join the club. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif There's several of us here.

Anyway, the Cateye EL300 is a very cool headlight.






I don't own one (yet), but was demo'd one against the Micro Halogen. The halogen was of course brighter overall but the EL300 had a surprisingly powerful, smooth beam. The temperature color alone makes you stand out in traffic. It's like a miniature HID light. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smirk.gif


----------



## Mark_van_Gorkom (May 24, 2003)

Wonder if the LS5 would have the throw to make a usefull bikelight?


----------



## BentHeadTX (May 26, 2003)

Hello All,
I got into LEDs to light up the night while riding my recumbent to work (you are not alone, Mark) I have the same flasher that Velcro uses in his picture and wanted a nasty one for the front. This lead me down the slippery slope to the CPF. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ohgeez.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif
At this point, I use a Badboy 400 Q3L Brinkmann with NX05 optics mounted on my helmet (to look at drivers to let them know I am there) The frame mount is a little more insane. A 5D Mag with the 5 watt Cyan (blue-green) Luxeon fitted with Elektrolumens 30mm pencil beam optic. It has a very long throw and is blinding if you look directly at it. Cyan is very noticable to the human eye and approximates a 10 watt halogen. 
I have a regulator and will mod it with Elektrolumens "3toD" adaptors (3 AA batteries in a D cell) Eventually, it will be much lighter with regulated brightness once I get off my butt and really care! 
Elektrolumens makes a 1.2 watt Luxeon headlamp that uses the piercing 30mm optics. It runs on 4 AA cells and you can mount it to your helmet by using a velcro strap to mount it through the slits. 
If you want regulation, wayne also sells a thing called a micropuck that can be wired in. It might require rewiring the 4AA pack to run the pack at 3 volts instead of 6 but that would double your battery life. (or you could just put in two cells to make it lighter) The micropuck is a regulator that will give you even output. The headlamp is $30 with the micropuck adding another $14 to the price. 
I am thinking of doing that mod myself, a headlamp that is piercing, lasts a long time on batteries and uses regulation is too good to pass up. 
Here is the link to the Luxeon headlamp. 
http://elektrolumens.com/LS_HEADLAMP/LS_Headlamp.html


----------



## Mark_van_Gorkom (May 27, 2003)

BentHeadTX, that 5watt Luxeon with pencil beam seems just the ticket, except I'd want a white one (looks better next to the Lupine). Now if I can find someone who'll build me one that'll 
run of the Lupine accu (I'm NDG at fabricating things, and fairly hopeless at soldering /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif ) 
And yes, a headlight is great for being seen, I use a Petzl Tikka myself, which is plenty bright enough at night (on fresh NiMHs) But maybe something a bit more GungHo would be usefull in daylight (I'm not a great believer in flags).


----------



## PhotonBoy (May 27, 2003)

I mounted an Elektrolumens Elektro Star headlamp on my bike by tie wrapping it to the mount for my old Cateye Halogen. *Much* better now!


----------



## BentHeadTX (May 28, 2003)

Mark,
You could get an Elektrolumens Blaster VI which looks like a 2D thick aluminum flashlight with a rather small head. It houses 6 AA batteries, the spot beam 30mm optics and a white 5 watt LED. That thing should be blinding! Let Wayne of Elektrolumens know what type of batteries you will be using so he can pick the correct resistor for the light. Here is the link http://elektrolumens.com/BLASTER/Blaster_II.html (hint: the smallest one is the Blaster VI)


----------



## Mark_van_Gorkom (Jun 5, 2003)

Benthead,
Had a look at the Elektrolumens site before, and really liked their lights, but I do think even a VI would be a bit large for a bike light. Plus I'm not sure I could get one in Europe.
(When I see American prices for lights, batteries and suchlike, I'd allmost get a bit envious!)
Anyway, just been to our yearly recumbent event, and now I want this:





And of course that needs PROPER lights too! It comes with a 12V battery, indicators, horn, and Sigma Mirage X lights; obviously the Sigma's need replacing...
Possibly an Lumicycle HID for main beam, and something LED-based for low beam (and a high mounted inca for signalling?)


----------



## Orion (Jun 5, 2003)

Actually, a 'pencil beam' would be less desirable because if you have to make a turn, you need a good amount of flood to see where you'll be going. If you could have a spot and a flood, then you'd have a good setup. 

I currently have one of Elektrolumen's early 3 - 1 watt LS bike lights, and I could use a bit more flood myself!


----------



## Mark_van_Gorkom (Jun 5, 2003)

That was my idea too; a moderate-powered floodlight that would stay on from dawn to dusk (as much to be seen as to see by), and a high-powered spotlight for when things get really dark.


----------



## EMPOWERTORCH (Jun 6, 2003)

I Like the HPV! With a simple electric motor mod it could be an EV!
Has anyone come across a HID or LED converter for motor bike headlights? I think that my Lifan Prince would really stand out with some superbright white light sources in its spotlamps!


----------



## Mark_van_Gorkom (Jun 6, 2003)

You lazy *******! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif You may want to take a look at www.aerorider.com Kinda like an EV with auxiliary pedal-power. 
Bit heavy to pedal though.


----------



## BentHeadTX (Jun 6, 2003)

Orion,
My 5W Cyan LS is a pencil beam so I can see what is waaayyyy down the road with an LED. My helmet mounted light is more of a flood but I will be attempting to go with a S4 ranked Luxeon high dome and changing the optics. Yes, the optics will be a pencil beam because the light shines were I look. 
Elektrolumens showed a new prototype of a 3 LS bike light (3D batteries in a external battery pack) It uses 3 of his 30mm optics so that looks promising. It looks like a good year for cycling when it comes to LEDs. This winter will be much whiter and brighter!


----------



## Mark_Paulus (Sep 8, 2003)

Can anyone make any statements about the cateye HL-1500 vs the cateye HL-500II vs the Planet Bike 5000X? All seem to cost about the same. I'm thinking the Cateye's quick release system could be a positive feature for security (unclip it and throw it in the backpack). What I wonder is, using NiMH, which would be more favorable, the 500ii or the 1500??

Thanks.


----------



## Brock (Sep 8, 2003)

Ok, let's say I wanted to mount my E2/KL4 on my bike. What is a good way to do this. I tried attaching it to my old light, doesn't stay where I want it. There must be something better.


----------



## Orion (Sep 8, 2003)

BentHeadTX, I would think that a helmet mounted light would take care of the "seeing where I'm going for a turn" the best. Perhaps I should do something like that. 

For a picture of what I have, you can go to Electrolumen's site, go to the link of what he has done in the past, and when you come across a picture of. . . . . . .Oh heck, I'll just post it here:







It works pretty well, but I may have to update it with the more 'modern' optics.


----------



## daq (Sep 8, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*Brock said:*
Ok, let's say I wanted to mount my E2/KL4 on my bike. What is a good way to do this. I tried attaching it to my old light, doesn't stay where I want it. There must be something better. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I've had good luck with the Nite-Ize Lite Ride. http://www.niteize.com/lride.html

I've even been able to use it with a Streamlight SL4AA7LED (with a bit of wrangling). They are pretty easy to find and not too expensive (about $6).

Hope this helps.
Dale


----------



## obeck (Sep 8, 2003)

Actually, I was thinking about hooking up something like that NiteIze Lite Ride.... to my helmet. In fact, my helmet has a center groove (no vents) and two off center grooves (vents). I am going to hook both Mags (one BB and one MM+) via o-ring through the helmet vents. 

On the front of the bike (a 'bent VREX), I just bought one of those Nite Hawk 6V 10watt halogen MR11 based lights from Nashbar at $34 (weekly special last week). It comes with a heavy as h*ll rechargeable lead acid... but the light was dirt cheap so I bought it. 

10 watts halogen on the bike and 2 watts of Luxeon on the head!


----------



## Mark_Paulus (Sep 9, 2003)

Orion,

I'm kind of new/rusty/getting back into electronics some to play with some LEDs. Anyway, that light setup you show looks like 3 Star/O wired in series, direct-driven. Is that accurate, and how does the light from that look? I have 4 star/O, and I like the idea of being able to drive them from 4 AA, as I have many NiMH sitting around idle, and a darker winter coming up for commuting. So, anything I can do to improve my visibility is of much interest.


----------



## Orion (Sep 9, 2003)

The output is pretty decent. However, they are older LEDs, so not as bright as some of the newer ones. Plus, the NX-5 optics aren't quite as good as the Fraen or the 30mm, so that's why I may redo the light a little and add new optics. Other than that, it shines out pretty well. Not good for fast biking, more better for slower speeds. Long lasting though. That is the strong point of the light.


----------



## BentHeadTX (Sep 9, 2003)

Orion,
A V-Rex with flashlights on your head... I do the same thing, although I ride a Nils Palm SWB fully suspended bent. (design stolen from HPVelotechnik Street Machine Classic) My head has a BB400 Q3L Brinkmann until Wayne makes those BB500 R2H sandwiches. Thinking of putting in those narrow angle Fraen optics to complete the mess.
Decided to go with a frame mounted light to compliment the BB400. R2H hyperdriven with a Madmax+ rolling through the Mag reflector on my 2D light. The epoxy is drying so tomorrow I will wire it up and test it out. If the reflector does not do the trick, I have a 30mm optic waiting as a backup. Hope that I wired it right, it should have a narrow beam and long throw so I can see past 12MPH. 
Orion is right, the 2AA helmet mount works great. I aim it at car drivers so they see me... great light to be seen with.


----------



## Orion (Sep 15, 2003)

I'm thinking about putting an Arc LS [with 2AA pack] on my helmet, and a Badboy Legend on my girlfriend's helmet for extra light. 

Also, I believe I need to redo the light pictured above. It just isn't up to par. It's a 12 volt battery pack, and it was running at about 11 volts this weekend, and the light out of it was not very good. I had my Arc LS with me, and the bike light wasn't much [if any] brighter than the Arc. My question is, because these luxeons are older ones, hence, not the new bright ones coming out, perhaps they need to be replaced. I bought this light a long time ago. Wayne [Elektrolumens] should know when that was, I forget now.


----------



## Darell (Sep 15, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*Brock said:*
Ok, let's say I wanted to mount my E2/KL4 on my bike. What is a good way to do this. I tried attaching it to my old light, doesn't stay where I want it. There must be something better. 

[/ QUOTE ]
That's what I do, Brock. And I use one of the lightblocks by Twofish.
http://www.twofishunlimited.com/bike.html


----------



## Brock (Sep 16, 2003)

Thanks Darell. I did try the niteize, but it tends to drift around, up and down. I could never get it to stay. The lightblock looks like the ticket.


----------

